# Squonk Mod



## HvNDhF (13/11/17)

Hi all.
Looking for a squonk mod. Which one must I look at and who has stock?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (13/11/17)

For regulated I like the VT Inbox, but do not use the included atomizer. Best price here. Also check out the Classifieds.
The soon to be released Ijoy Capo squonk looks promising.


----------



## HvNDhF (13/11/17)

Andre said:


> For regulated I like the VT Inbox, but do not use the included atomizer. Best price here. Also check out the Classifieds.
> The soon to be released Ijoy Capo squonk looks promising.


Had a look at the IJoy Capo... any idea when it will be released?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (13/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Had a look at the IJoy Capo... any idea when it will be released?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Should be very soon - see it is in stock overseas.


----------



## HvNDhF (13/11/17)

Then I will be waiting for that one

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (13/11/17)

Andre said:


> For regulated I like the VT Inbox, but do not use the included atomizer. Best price here. Also check out the Classifieds.
> The soon to be released Ijoy Capo squonk looks promising.



Can recommend the VT inbox as well or if you want something a little more expensive check out the therion bf 75c here

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...bf-squonk-dna-75c-box-mod?variant=45250818638

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/17)

The Coppervape BF squonk mods are great, they're light and dependable and well priced. But, they're full mechanicals, if you're ok with mechs then I can highly recommend them 

Pop a Dead Rabbit or Pulse BF on there and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

